
JQuery Gantt editor - how to - robicch
http://roberto.open-lab.com/2012/08/24/jquery-gantt-editor/
======
thomasf1
That´s great, the first jQuery based Gantt that does dependencies. Exactly
what I´m looking for :)

In terms of style, this one is nice as well:
<http://taitems.github.com/jQuery.Gantt/>

If it wouldn´t be for using Ext.js and the large code size, this one is the
most polished in terms of look and function:
<http://bryntum.com/products/gantt/>

If you need any help with styling it a bit differnt, give me a shout :)

~~~
taitems
Big things are on the horizon for the jQuery.Gantt plugin. A reliable
contributor is working on adding drag and resize to the solution while I work
on some fiddly little bugs. I also believe someone had a proof of concept for
adding dependencies to items too.

~~~
thomasf1
Great to hear you guys are working on drag&drop... Have a look at this
lightweight jQuery based Gantt with drag&drop for some inspiration:
<https://github.com/thegrubbsian/jquery.ganttView>

It implements it really nicely...

------
beefsack
Looks cool! I've been working on a Gantt chart using canvas:
<http://beefsack.github.com/gantt.js/>

The example randomly generates some JSON which builds the chart. There are
still a couple of bugs, but I hope to have stable release soon. The idea was
to be pretty and to minimise dependencies, currently it depends on
underscore.js and XDate, but I plan to factor those out.

~~~
robicch
Your example looks cool too, but it seems a viewer only...no editing or
interaction features?

~~~
beefsack
Not yet, my main focus is the rendering of the chart. I plan to make an
interface after the first release, but the idea is to pipe raw data into it
for display rather than be interactive.

------
netghost
It's a pity, but the demo seems busted. It pops an alert dialog (debugging?),
and then any editing seems to fail pretty quick. The screenshots look nice
though :)

~~~
robicch
What browser are you using?

~~~
parasubvert
Same here; Safari 6 and Chrome 21 on OS X 10.8.1....

